# idle problem...sometimes..



## jmeti000 (Dec 2, 2004)

i have an 84 300zx non turbo. very recently i went out to start it up and it was running really rough. it acts like it wants to die and smells like gas in the cab and out the exhaust. when i first step on the gas the rpms drop like a brick and then pick up again when i let off. after about 15-30 seconds of playing with it i can hold the rpms at about 2000 and it will finally smooth out, but still has a slight stutter. wont go through the process again till the car sits and cools off. i had it checked for a gas leak and it has none. i also have new plugs, wires, cap, rotor, fuel and air filter, and an oil change. i was told that i need a manifold flange gasket, and a new catalytic converter. would these two thing cause this problem?? and if so can i just take off the converter and have a straight pipe put in (since texas has no emissions tests). sorry this is a book, but i really need some help here..
thanx,
jmeti000


----------



## jmeti000 (Dec 2, 2004)

oh, and also, does anyone know if nissan is still doing the fuel injector recall, or has it been to long. 
thanx again
jmeti000


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

jmeti000 said:


> oh, and also, does anyone know if nissan is still doing the fuel injector recall, or has it been to long.
> thanx again
> jmeti000


 They are still doing the injector recall. Get that done as soon as possible.

I wouldn't suspect the catalytic converter since it would have issues all the time and power would always suffer. Could be the temperature sensor.


----------



## jmeti000 (Dec 2, 2004)

called nissan today and the injector recall is vin specific... mine isnt one of them..go figure. is there a way to test the temp sensor? any other ideas on what the idle problem could be??
jmeti000


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

jmeti000 said:


> called nissan today and the injector recall is vin specific... mine isnt one of them..go figure. is there a way to test the temp sensor? any other ideas on what the idle problem could be??
> jmeti000


did they say that the recall had already been done? or, that it didn't apply? If the answered the later, they are lying. If your 300Zx is American (Possibly even North american) and was made between 84-89, it applies.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They lied to you. Take it to them and make sure it has been done or if not gets done.


----------



## playful0 (Dec 26, 2004)

check your tank for rust may be the problem same thing happoned to mine


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

jmeti000 said:


> i have an 84 300zx non turbo. very recently i went out to start it up and it was running really rough. it acts like it wants to die and smells like gas in the cab and out the exhaust. when i first step on the gas the rpms drop like a brick and then pick up again when i let off. after about 15-30 seconds of playing with it i can hold the rpms at about 2000 and it will finally smooth out, but still has a slight stutter. wont go through the process again till the car sits and cools off. i had it checked for a gas leak and it has none. i also have new plugs, wires, cap, rotor, fuel and air filter, and an oil change. i was told that i need a manifold flange gasket, and a new catalytic converter. would these two thing cause this problem?? and if so can i just take off the converter and have a straight pipe put in (since texas has no emissions tests). sorry this is a book, but i really need some help here..
> thanx,
> jmeti000


if it will not go past 2000 rpm, it is your mass air flow sensor. Check the connection.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

jmeti000 said:


> called nissan today and the injector recall is vin specific... mine isnt one of them..go figure. is there a way to test the temp sensor? any other ideas on what the idle problem could be??
> jmeti000


They told me the same thing when I had the same problem that you do, that the recall was VIN-specific and i didn't qualify. There was no way to force them to do it, so I bought injectors from NOPI at about $30 apiece and had them installed at a local performance garage. The combination of the fuel injector replacement and the FPR replacement has eliminated the problem completely.


----------



## playful0 (Dec 26, 2004)

can check your afm there is a link from this artical on how to do it
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=80012


----------

